# Bringing my hedgehog to my boyfriend's



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

So this Saturday is my year anniversary with my boyfriend.
I'm supposed to be sleeping over Friday-Saturday, but I do not want to leave Kashi all alone!
Do you think it would be too much stress for him to travel with me and stay overnight at his place?
He lives around 5-10 minutes away by bus.
I have my c&c cage supplies at his house, so I could set up a temporary cage there, as I have yet to bring the materials to my house.
Saturday I can bring all of my c&c stuff to my house and set up his new cage in my room.

Your advice/opinions, please, as always


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't think it would be too much stress. It really depends on how well he travels. If you've taken him on short trips before and he's been fine then this should not be any different. Obviously you will consider all of his needs and make sure he is warm. Bring one of his used blankets with you so that he has some familiar smells. Don't forget to bring some of his water, if I forget something when we take Quigley somewhere it's always the water. :shock:  

Happy anniversary!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

hedgielover said:


> I don't think it would be too much stress. It really depends on how well he travels. If you've taken him on short trips before and he's been fine then this should not be any different. Obviously you will consider all of his needs and make sure he is warm. Bring one of his used blankets with you so that he has some familiar smells. Don't forget to bring some of his water, if I forget something when we take Quigley somewhere it's always the water. :shock:
> 
> Happy anniversary!


He's been to visit his house before, but what concerns me is actually traveling there, as it is fall, and the weather is much chillier than before (he only visited during the summer).
I guess I could always put a heat supply in his carrier and block up the holes in the sides so that he isn't getting a chill.

Thank you 
My boyfriend isn't too happy that I am more concerned about spending time with Kashi than him! :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> He's been to visit his house before, but what concerns me is actually traveling there, as it is fall, and the weather is much chillier than before (he only visited during the summer).
> I guess I could always put a heat supply in his carrier and block up the holes in the sides so that he isn't getting a chill.
> 
> Thank you
> My boyfriend isn't too happy that I am more concerned about spending time with Kashi than him! :lol:


It shouldn't be too much of a problem with traveling, especially since it's a pretty short trip. Just do as you said, with a heat source (hand warmers or a snuggle disc) in his carrier, and a blanket over it to keep out a breeze. That's what I do when taking Lily anywhere in the fall/winter.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

A hot water bottle will keep him nice and toasty in the carrier but since you are taking public transit it might be easier to keep Kashi inside your jacket. Assuming he will cooperate by staying relatively still. This is how I took Quigley to the vet last winter and it was a 20+ min trip. Not sure how full your city buses get but lugging a carrier onto them may not be fun.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Use mitten warmers or a snuggle safe disc to keep him warm in the carrier. You don't have to block the openings, just give him lots of fleece to snuggle in. If it is windy, you can cover the carrier with a towel while you are outside, which will still allow ventilation. 

I don't recommend hot water bottles. They don't hold heat very long and once they cool down are actually worse than nothing as then they start to suck the warmth from the animal. Hot water bottles are fine when you are at home to refill constantly but not for trips, even short trips. Assume that anytime you take hedgie out somewhere, something could happen that prolongs the time spent outside or in an unheated location.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I take my hedgie back and forth betweeh my parents, my place, my boyfriend's, etc. He just needs a heat source, protection from the wind, fleece, and some treats or kibble to keep him happy during the journey.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

When I went to pick up Clémentine from her breeder in October last year (a 2 hour drive), I didn't have hand warmers or a snuggle disk so I used a plastic thermos, the one that came with my lunchbox when I was in primary school long, long ago. :lol: I filled it with very hot water and put it in her carrier, wrapped in a blanket. I tested it with my thermometer and it raised the temperature enough during the ride that she was warm enough without us having to heat the car so it would be unconfortable for us. A thermos gives up heat longer than a water bottle would. Maybe it would work for a short trip.


----------



## bluebunneh (Oct 16, 2009)

Pippi is the happiest when she's in the car. She seems to be more active in while riding in the car than in her cage at home. She'll munch on some food and roam around her travel cage even if the ride is bumpy. I use the little hand warmers to keep her warm.


----------



## illsley (Jul 16, 2010)

My boyfriend gets a little jealous of my hog, too :lol: 
Looks like everyone has got some pretty good advice! Just thought I'd pop in and say happy anniversary


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I may get scolded for this comment however - if you're only gone for one evening, IMO, the effort and stress on both you and your hedgie to move your hedgie is not worth it. If you are home Friday evening/late afternoon to spend some time and then return on Saturday, again, IMO, it is okay. If you think about it in hours and activity, it's the same amount of time as leaving a dog or cat home during the day while you're at work or school. Important things to make sure of is that the thermostat is working at the correct temperature, fresh food & water, coroplast around so no climbing and all cage doors are securely closed and locked.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

silvercat said:


> I may get scolded for this comment however - if you're only gone for one evening, IMO, the effort and stress on both you and your hedgie to move your hedgie is not worth it. If you are home Friday evening/late afternoon to spend some time and then return on Saturday, again, IMO, it is okay. If you think about it in hours and activity, it's the same amount of time as leaving a dog or cat home during the day while you're at work or school. Important things to make sure of is that the thermostat is working at the correct temperature, fresh food & water, coroplast around so no climbing and all cage doors are securely closed and locked.


I actually thought the same in the end so I just ended up not bringing Kashi.
Plus I didn't feel comfortable bringing him out with the weather at the moment (it's quite chilly here in Montreal)

Thanks for the reply though ;D


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

My boyfriend is jealous of napoleon too! Hahahaha isn't that silly how that happens


----------

